# How much Fertilizer?



## Dewmazz (Sep 6, 2005)

The following are two solutions which I currently have available (bought it a while ago, recently re-discovered it), until I can get some PMDD powder. Approx. how much of this stuff should I use with the EI method for a light-medium planted 10 gal. tank? I also have Flora-Pride for some iron enrichment.

*First Solution*

Total Nitrogen 5% (.3% Ammoniacal Nitrogen, 4.7% Nitrate Nitrogen)
Soluble Potash 1%
Calcium 5%
Cobalt .0005%
Souluble Iron .1% (Chelated Iron)
Maganese .05% (Chelated Maganese)
Molybendum .0008%

(derived from Ammonium Molybdate, Calcium Nitrate, Cobalt Nitrate, Copper Nitrate, Potassium Nitrate, Zinc Nitrate, Potassium Borate, Potassium Sulfate, Calcium Carbonate, Maganese EDTA, Iron EDDHA, and Iron DPTA)

*Second Solution*

Available Phosphates 5%
Soluble Potash 6%

(derived from Mono Potassium Phosphate, Potassium Hydroxide)

*FloraPride*

Soluble Potash 3%
Min. Iron .19%
Min. Molybdenum .0005%

(derived from Potassium Sulfate, EDTA, Iron Chloride, Sodium Hydroxide, DTPA, Potassium Iodide, Ammonium Heptamolybdate, With demineralized water up to 100%)


----------



## plantbrain (Jan 23, 2004)

If they have NH4, don't use them.
Use the last two and wait till you can get some KNO3 at Home Depot etc.

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## Dewmazz (Sep 6, 2005)

Thanks for the reply. for a 10 gal tank, would 1/4 tsp PMDD solution every other day w/ 30% water change once a week be alright?


----------



## Dewmazz (Sep 6, 2005)

Anyone have dosing advice?


----------



## Edward (May 25, 2004)

Hi 
We can help you to grow beautiful plants if you get K2SO4, KNO3, KH2PO4, MgSO4, TE and (CaCl2 if your water source is weak on Ca). You supply the light, CO2 and scissors for trimming.

Edward


----------



## Dewmazz (Sep 6, 2005)

Thanks for the advice. My PMDD came today, and I made a diluted solution of 1/2 teaspoon to a little over 100ml. I was probably going to dose approx. 2ml every-other day to every two days or so, and do a 30-40% waterchange each week. I think I'm not adding too much (I hate calculations - I get enough of it in math class  ).


----------

